# Heat from stealth snorkels



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

The fix is cheap and easy.

After installing stealth snorkels on my Outlander i noticed a lot more heat and noticably less performance because of it. It was basically just recycling hot air and making it even hotter and the drastically higher intake air temp was robbing a lot of power. I am sure all that heat would take it's toll on the cvt over time. Well, I fixed it for less than $5 and it took under ten minutes. I took a piece of flex hose and extended the cvt exhaust out of the pod and under the quad away from the engine and cvt intakes. It still runs through the pod so it is high enough to keep water out, but the end of the hose is well away from it. I have seen others complaining of the same problem and just figured i would pass this along.


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

My buddies stelth set up did the same thing. Lost a little performance and when his belt finely gave up the ghost, imo because of alot higher operating temps, it was blowing cotton candy and chunks out from under the dash pod. Kinda messy.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

The last one I had to do the guy wanted it stealth. My solution was to run the pvc up the right side to under the pod and put a double elbow on it to point it straight back down blowing away from intakes.. Seemes to work out good. He has since decided he wanted it fully snorked so that was done away with..


----------

